# How can I stop remote access on a LAN?



## DistortedShadow (Jul 16, 2008)

Alright, so I'm on a college residence network, which I have to install software to log into in order to access the internet from in a few months.

The college prohibits physically altering or adding any hardware, so a router is out of the question, though from the network handbook they make it pretty clear that you're able to be remotely accessed and monitored 'if they have just cause to'.

Which is all well and good, but is there any easy way to lock my computer down completely from such access after such a program is installed?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If they install a program on your computer, that's going to be difficult. However, if you are just trying to block remote access, a firewall is all you need.


----------

